# Blood Test Results for Eggshare.......Advice please!!



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

Well yet another dilemma in the world of fertility!!!!! I had an initial appointment at Londons Women Clinic last month and was accepted on egg share programme. Had most of the blood test there and then apart from day 3 hormone levels which I had done at my GP. Well rang my GP for results and was told my FSH was 4.7, Estradiol 99 and LH 2.7 although they didn't say if this was ok. I rang the clinic and receptionist said I would have to send them in and they would contact me if there was a problem. So 2 sleepless nights later I am posting this in the hope that anyone has had similar results and went on to eggshare or can say whether there maybe a problem...

I am 28 with regular cycles and have had my progesterone levels checked which confirmed I was ovulating. I did have a termination when I was 18 and studying although this is constantly with me since our troubles began.....  

I seem to live on this website lately!!!!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i think your results seem fine.your lh is lower than your fsh so it doesnt indicate pco and they seem fine.the only thing you may need is icsi with your eggs due to mf.good luck  

hayley

ps.where you going to es?


----------



## emma79 (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm going to share at Woodlands Darlington. Sooner rather than later I hope....

Yes we having ICSI 

Em x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya emma

I agree with Hayley your results seem fine FSH under 5 is fabulous 
LH is lower which is fab too

I am sure the oestradol is good too

Its natural to worry but do try not to (famous last words eh!)

Hope you can get started very soon    

Emxx


----------



## caroline1984 (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm getting all my bloods done at my GP's on thursday. hopsefully the results will come back quick and i can get them to the LWC at darlington and they will kick start everything! takes  about 3-4 working days for blood tests results doesn't it?


----------

